# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Tìm chỗ làm biển quảng cáo dạng biển bạt

## Mật Danh

Chào các ạ.
 Em đang muốn tìm một chỗ làm biển quảng cáo ở quanh khu vực gần Big C thăng long ạ.
 Vì liên quan đến ý của sếp nên e đã trực tiếp đi xem qua 1 số cửa hàng nhưng vẫn chưa có chỗ nào thiết kế và chất lượng phù hợp, vậy em mong các đại ca biết chỗ nào uy tín và chất lượng tốt, giá thành hợp lí thì chỉ bảo cho e với ạ.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninh Ngộ Nghĩnh

e có thể tới chỗ a để a tư vấn và xem như nào nhé, chất lượng và giá thành thì yên tâm. Em có thể liên hệ theo số 097.323.1199, hay qua website: bienqc.com nhe.

----------

